# Betta is stuck!



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

My betta fish somehow got stuck in my java moss that seems to have a weird algae growing on it now. He is stuck either by the eye or around his fin I can't tell but I cant get him free. What should I do?


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

wow that's scary  Ok can you slowly put your hand in and gently move the plant to get a better look? if he hooked his fin I'd imagine he'd have ripped it free by now...if it's his eye then I hope OFL or a more experienced keeper can chime in! If he ends up sustaining injury some antibiotics & more frequent water changes will be needed. I hope it works out ok!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most likely hair or thread algae-I use a tooth brush and twirl it around the stuff to remove-usually cause by low CO2 levels or too much light or both

But you need to get your fish free so he can get to air-use a clean hand, chopstick, clean tooth brush anything and if the algae is stuck to the fish after you get him free you can usually get it off with tweezers or something....can you post a clear pic to give us a better idea.....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

OK So I had to leave for school and got back and he is twirled around in it now it looks like. I am going to try to free him by hand but if it is bad can I CAREFULLY cut it with a small pair of scissors?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I just tried to get him out and I noticed a couple of things. One: He gets REALLY skiddish when my hand even goes into the water so I don't think I should put anything sharp near him. Two: That there is the hair algae in his right eye it looks like and I think it is getting ripped out slowly. Three: He is upside down, his gills are now facing up but he is alive and will try to swim away if anything gets near him.

I feel bad because the algae has been there for a bit but I have alot of other things to do and other animals to take care of. didn't know the algae would do this. If he clams down a bit I will try to cut loose whatever is holding him down so he can free swim if that is a good idea(is it?)


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

cant you reach in and lightly rip apart the plant with your hands?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, this is scary!!!  

Could you maybe remove or cut the algae around him, and see if he could work himself the rest of the way free? Like start at the outside edges and work inward towards him....


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would just carefully put your hand in and rip the moss away from him (gently). The sooner the better, he cant breathe there!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

EW! I look in to get him out and it was around his eye. His eye is almost ripped out! The poor guy I feel so bad. I need to get some of the hair algae away from him but where he is and what is around him is making this really hard. And I cant get him free because if I just put my hand at the surface he just swims around rapidly in circles making it worse. If he loses his eye will he survive?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have a small container you can put him in and float it in the heated tank it will be easier to treat/care for him-then you can start to clean out the algae so it doesn't happen again.....(if you bought him in one of the small cups these work great for a QT container)-just attach it to the side of the tank so it doesn't sink-
He is able to get to the top for air...correct? and the algae is just attached to his body???

In QT I would go ahead and start Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes to prevent secondary infection-he may still lose the eye but it should not kill him and he can still live a normal life with just one eye-once you get him QT I would also turn off the lights-something like this can be really stressful and that alone can cause problems even death....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon long lying around that I can use as a QT. He right now is in a 20 gallon long cut off in the middle separating him from some other fish. should I clean it our put in some sand that is probably cycled and some plants(a sword and a tiny bit of java without the algae)?

I turned off the lights but I can't reach him and idk if he can get to the surface but if I put my hand in he will rip his eye out for sure. I really don't know what to do. I also have a 2 gallon cylinder tank that I had him in originally. I also have the salt.


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

a missing eye is better than dead.. give it a try..


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow this was like reading an 'On Star' report hahaha... 

Hopefully he'll pull through! Betta's are hardy fish! Long as you provide the care they should pull through if they are otherwise healthy.

(Why I'm already providing advice? Check out my posts about how much I've learned, and what my Drax has been through in just a few short weeks, and still going through but we are both still alive and thriving haha) 

I think Drax is blind in his right eye (The one that seems to always get a mild Popeye) and he seems fine with just one. Why I think he's blind in that eye? His left eye is crystal clear his right looks scaled over. 

If I were you just contain him and just... let him be able to breath, warm him up, salt the water, and just..... give him space. If the eye is lost.... it may not I thought Drax's was going to fall out but it didn't. So have faith!


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Perdue said:


> a missing eye is better than dead.. give it a try..


agreed!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. He'll drown if you don't get him out of there. If you keep trying and getting him flailing around without getting him out of there he's just using what little oxygen he has left. You have to get him to the surface somehow. 

Is he still wrapped up in the plant? Is there any way to get the whole plant out with him in it and into a shallow container that you can float in the tank? Then you could slowly work on getting him free, like OFL suggested and he might be able to get air himself? Or you could hold the plant up to help him.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

OK I got him up to get air. but his eye got dull and looks badly hurt so I think I might end up having a pirate fish. I don't have the cup anymore so I will need to set up a new tank. So 2 gallon or 20 gallon?

also I just realized the algae looks like it glued his fin to his body. I think I'll clean and set up my 20 gallon tank quickly but not rushed.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You really need to get him out of the tank and into QT-use both hands, net something and get him dislodged-use your fingers and pinch the plant away from the base plant-if he doesn't get to the surface soon he will die-

Edit......
Use the 2g half full-no filter-no light add 1tsp/gal aquarium salt-temp 76-77F-figure out some way to either cut or pinch the algae away from the fish body


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

pretzelsz said:


> OK I got him up to get air. but his eye got dull and looks badly hurt so I think I might end up having a pirate fish. I don't have the cup anymore so I will need to set up a new tank. So 2 gallon or 20 gallon?
> 
> also I just realized the algae looks like it glued his fin to his body. I think I'll clean and set up my 20 gallon tank quickly but not rushed.


Drax's eye is the same probably an injury he got when he was at the EVIL petsmart. and he's fine so don't worry. 

Just keep his water clean, salted and warm, I'm sure he just needs a few hours to calm down now haha.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

should I put in an airstone?
You said the algae was due to not enough CO2 and the split tank has a bubbler on one side and has none of the algae


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Low CO2 can sometimes be a reason not the only reason for hair or thread algae-old light bulbs too much light, not enough light, wrong kelvin, poor penetration and/or not enough/wrong nutrients are also some reasons..out of balance in some way....although algae is normal in a container of water and expected..it still has to be controlled in a closed system so it doesn't become problematic-algae can be limited with proper balance

Use of airstone or a lot of splashing can remove the CO2 from the water

How is your Betta doing......


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

OK I got him into the QT. I found the cup but it has alot of cracks and was leaking. I got alot of the stuff off but there is still such a big lump of it on his eye and fins I can't remove that he can't swim freely. So he is staying in the cup floating in the QT so he can get air. He trusts me more now(or can't move as much) so I can get closer but since I have to use scissors I don't want to get too close.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys. he is now calmer and his fins are free and I was able to remove another tiny clump. He is resting on the bottom on his side(still alive and moving if I put anything in the water) I will let him sit and remove alittle more if I can before I go to sleep tonight. Hopefully he will pull through. he is one tough little bugger.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so glad. Just go slow and stay calm. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

YaY he's freeeee  
Good job!!!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

no completely free but free-er


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope that things work out! <3


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad he is partially free! Keep us posted, and I hope he pulls through!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

He can swimm up to the surface now but there is a clump of the algae on him still. One of the 2 fins that hang down of his frontal bottom area is tangled in it making it hard for me to cut the algae and not that. What I want to do is let him recover and set up a 20 gallon tank and buy a CO2 thing(reactor?) and put him in that for awhile for the algae to maybe die off with no light and higher CO2 levels? would that be a good solution to my problem?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You really need to figure out some way to manually remove the algae from the fish so it doesn't continue to impede his ability to swim and live.......I would say more but I don't want to be mean......


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Say more please. I can't really remove the algae without further harming him. If you were going to suggest putting him down or say take better care of the tank or something tell me. I know alot of my decisions on maintaining my tank were wrong and that is what caused this.
He can swim freely but it might take him some effort. He spends most of his time near the surface of the water so he can more easily got air(I think).
Just tell me what is on your mind, please.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's just come down to you need to physically remove the algae or he will continue to suffer further and/or die...


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I went to go remove it and since his eye is now blind I can't get to the algae because he freaks and darts away in fear.... it is not effecting his swimming abilities at all. Both fins are free the algae is just around his blind partially out eye and his dangling fin twisted alittle in the algae. I'm trying to look for a way around this, I want to help him but it is near impossible now(I will keep trying though)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a clear pic to give us a better idea????


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This all sounds terrifying.

I agree with OFL a picture would really help for the experts who know the most on curing this sort of thing. If I were you I wouldn't put him in a 20g tank unless he was completely recovered, remeber you will need frequent water changes to help him recover, and if something goes wrong in the 20g with the filter or something it could spell disaster. Wait for him to be better before putting him in a big 20g where it is harder to reach the surface than in a, say, 2 or 5 gal.

Good luck! Sounds like you need it. Though it also sounds like he's pulling through!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Read this before you look at pictures please! Two things, one is that they aren't great because he chose the shadiest corner of his QT. Two is that some people(if they can make it out) may find this disgusting so don't say I didn't warn you.


































Hope this helps alittle it is the best I could do ATM.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow that's really scary. I would feel the impulse to just yank it and get it over with, but than I got second thoughts. Stress, it would be tramautic, scarring, and might kill him. Though it might not. 

Maybe there is some way you can kill off the moss so that it dies and "melts off" Your Bettas face quickly? I'm no plant expert, so we need some one who is to tell if that is even possible.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Obvious this is causing your fish a lot of stress...and you...and me.... and I am hoping the experts are not becoming too irritated with this situation. 

I had read posts about the proper way to euthanize a fish...clove oil then vodka (in a nutshell). The clove oil is used to make the fish sleep. The vodka is the final step in putting him down. 

Could pretzelsz just use some clove oil to put this fish out, and then remove the algae? Skipping, of course, the vodka part. If so, could someone give pretzelsz's step by step instructions?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

kholder that is what I kept meaning to ask but I kept forgetting by the end of my writing thank you, and thank you to everyone who has helped me so far I greatly appreciate it. So how can I tranquilize him so I can remove it?


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

You're worried about scaring him by putting your hands in the water, yet you leave this thing on his eye? Remove it and begin the salt treatment as suggested.

Net him if you have to so you can get a hold of him. Be gentle, but do what you have to in order to get rid of it. Then immediately put him in the QT tank with the salt treatment. Dim the lights, let him rest. Clean, fresh (salted) water everyday while he heals. After about ten days, move to just fresh water.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have any stress coat? Maybe you could use some of that to help calm him. I'd be careful with the clove oil, too much could actually euthanize him. 

The longer the algae is on him the worse this gets, so I would find someone non-squeamish/not emotionally attached to the fish to just rip the algae off... The more stressed he gets the weaker his immune system will get.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ +1

Sounds like the only solution.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I got home today and he had gotten unstuck on his own! I did a water change and added a betta plant(fake) to the QT so he can hide. There is definably damage done to his right side but I have added stress coat and aquarium salt to the tank. It takes a little to get him to eat since he can't see with both eyes he often misses the food and can't find it again. it will be hard work to get him better but hopefully he will.

Thanks for all your help! I will keep his progress updated.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he got himself unstuck! I hope he heals well. :redyay:


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad to hear that he's okay! I was reading the whole thread like it was a very suspenseful book.;-)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm so glad he's free!!!!


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so happy to check this thread again and read that he's free and doing okay. I think we all were on the edges of our computer chairs reading about his terrible adventure. Hope he continues to do well!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay! Is his eye still there?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

No his eye fell out. He was already blind before it fell out.he seems ok for now.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Eating popcorn as if this is a Betta TV Drama*





pretzelsz said:


> No his eye fell out. He was already blind before it fell out.he seems ok for now.



*^ Reads that*
...............................*Psycho Violin Screeching* :shock: *Thuds*

*Wakes up hours later in a daze* Well errr least he's alright (Well.. unstuck) do I dare ask what the eye cavity (Was their blood?)... err... empty... space... looks like *Shivers* You did remove the now fallen eye right. (*Actually gags*).


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> *Eating popcorn as if this is a Betta TV Drama*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no blood just like a half sphere area that has a few spots of white where it was probably attached. Yes I believe it was removed. He seems alright not really acting different then he used to except bored looking... half looking... he is one tough animal!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aaw that's too bad. At least he still has one eye, better one than none.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Thought I'd update on my betta. He is doing well, he is back to his normal self. I was going to put him back into the tank since I am leaving for a week but I found lots of fry from my other fish(less then a day old) just sitting in that side. If I can find a place to put my other 20 gallon tank I will start it up and plant it and add some decor for him.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> *Eating popcorn as if this is a Betta TV Drama*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nudges Drax to pass the popcorn and whispers excitedly* that green blob of algee is deadly stuff! :shock:


----------



## FallenMessiah (Dec 19, 2010)

*peeks behind hands* 

Oh he's ok  phew!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

*steals popcorn from Drax and runz to the back of the theter, starts to cry at emotion in movie.*


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

pretzelsz said:


> Thought I'd update on my betta. He is doing well, he is back to his normal self. I was going to put him back into the tank since I am leaving for a week but I found lots of fry from my other fish(less then a day old) just sitting in that side. If I can find a place to put my other 20 gallon tank I will start it up and plant it and add some decor for him.


He gets an entire 20 gallons to himself! That's one lucky betta :shock:


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

How does that even happen?! Once he's better, I'd give him a serious talking to about paying closer attention to his surroundings.

Reminds me of those kids that decided to lick the fence posts in the winter and get their tongues stuck :|

Really glad he's unstuck and recovering. Good luck!!


----------

